# Earworms, Brainworms, sticky music, stuck song syndrome



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A new thread for your everlasting earworms. Please post it together with a videoclip. Whatever musical tune that continues to stick in your brain.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

r.roo - Behind the door


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

"Butts" by Reinhard Mey.






I could not get this song out of my head for two weeks straight.


----------

